
The Seven Deceptions of Microservices - scottrogowski
https://scottrogowski.com/the-seven-deceptions-of-microservices.html
======
runningmike
Nice article, recognised the pain points that if not excecuted well micro
services will increase complexity. Like soa did also. But why bashing
architects? You can not develop a large system without an architecture... most
architects are well trained to steer agile developments imho.

